# Wyze camera and smart products



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I've been wanting to get a basic security camera security for around the house and finally got around to ordering one on Prime Day. Lo and behold, the very next day I saw that Home Depot had a bunch of Wyze Cam v. 2 on clearance for $10 each, so I bought five of them and will return the camera I bought through Amazon. Heck, each Wyze Cam came with a 32 GB micro SD card, and those retail for $7-$10 on their own. Anyway, from testing out the Wyze Cam, it *seems* like is a great option based on my needs. Anyone else have experience with them? My plan is to install a few outside (I'm buying the exterior casing separately), and in the garage, and then maybe have a few that I'll stick around the house if we go out of town. Are there any other Wyze smart products that people use that might integrate with the cameras?


----------



## neophyte (Sep 28, 2020)

I have them. I recommend you getting the v3's they're greatly better than the v2s.

So far, nothing wrong with them. A lot of users complain about connection errors, but most of the time it is related to the individuals ISP. Check out /r/wyzecam if you want to see the echo chamber.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

What are the upgrades that the v3s have?


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

I had the V2's and now have the V3's. The V2's are very good especially at the price you got them. I had my V2's in the protective cases I bought off Amazon and had no problems but they were mounted under the soffit. The difference's between the two is the V3 has better night clarity with some color if the infrared light is off and you have outdoor lighting nearby, IP 65 water resistance, 2 way audio so you can have a conversation the person detected on the camera and an outdoor siren with the alarm icon on the app.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I got my Wyze Cam 3 today in the mail. I rigged it up using IFTTT to turn on my lawn sprinklers if motion is detected around my gardens.... hopefully I can finally keep the deer off my veggies and flowers. Pretty cool item, I am excited about it.


----------

